# Which laptop should I get? (mac or pc!)



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been saving up for a decent laptop and I should be able to buy one pretty soon. I can't really decide what to get. I basically need one for school, but I would also like to be able to play some games on it too (like WoW, The Sims, Diablo, etc). I have been a pc user my whole life but I am really drawn to the Mac Book Pro, partially because I really like it's appearance and it's nice size. I've also heard macs are good because they don't get viruses and have as many problems as pcs. But I've also heard I can get more bang for my buck with a pc laptop. Cheapest Mac Book Pro is $1199, and from the pc laptops Ive looked at I can get similar specs alot cheaper. I'm torn! For Mac users: do you think it's worth spending the extra money to get a mac? 

if anyone else has advice it would be greatly appreciated,too!


----------



## rantan (Jan 24, 2009)

hello,

I'm pretty good with computers. I've worked for three major computer companies, but i cant tell who cause of NDAs.

anyway, id strongly suggest if ur looking at a mac, and you're a PC person, go haunt the local Apple store, or if you dont wanna go down there, get on youtube and watch videos of a mac at work. They're very different and the way they work could be a deal breaker for you if you dont like the style Steve Jobs dictates.

on the PC side, go with a name brand, someone you'd trust, such as DELL(no ive never worked for them). they make a really good product these days.

if you have specific questions about specs id be happy to help.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a PC.

Sorry. I couldn't _not_ do that. Feel free to smack me.

But seriously, I'd get a PC. Just preference. I don't want to pay the apple tax when a pc will do everything I want it to do. Macs do look pretty though. I could probably drop my dell business model down the stairs and still have it work, but I have to say that it's an ugly mofo.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

rantan said:


> anyway, id strongly suggest if ur looking at a mac, and you're a PC person, go haunt the local Apple store, or if you dont wanna go down there, get on youtube and watch videos of a mac at work. They're very different and the way they work could be a deal breaker for you if you dont like the style Steve Jobs dictates.


That's probably one of the main reasons I won't get a mac. I'm not going to drop a thousand dollars on something I can't try out ahead of time in a comfortable environment (read: my house, for an extended period of time). They need to livecd OSX.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

When you buy a new PC with Windows Vista (or Windows XP Professional via downgrade rights from Windows Vista), you qualify for a free upgrade to Windows 7 when it is released on October 22.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/offers/upgrade.aspx

So, when you compare a PC with a Mac, you really should be looking at Windows 7, which is highly regarded.

http://gizmodo.com/5330609/windows-7-review-you-can-quit-complaining-now
http://www.pcworld.com/article/170154/review_a_close_look_at_windows_7_rtm.html
http://www.pcmag.com/category2/0,2806,2314431,00.asp

As you make your decision, consider the service and reliability of the manufacturer. This survey (one year old) puts Mac notebooks on top overall and Lenovo notebooks on top among PCs.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2326607,00.asp

I use Lenovo notebooks myself and always order Lenovo notebooks for my clients. I have been extremely satisfied.

When you order your computer, you can typically save 15% to 30% by using a coupon. This site lists current coupon codes for Lenovo, Dell, and other manufacturers.

http://www.xpbargains.com/st_deals.php/Lenovo_coupons.htm
http://www.xpbargains.com/st_deals.php/Dell_coupons.htm


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Following up on my previous post, here's an example of what you can get for $649. I like Macs a lot, but a comparable Mac would cost more than twice as much. When I configured this computer on the Lenovo site, I applied coupon code USP08MULTIMEDIA, which reduced the price by 17% from $779 to $649.

*Lenovo IdeaPad Y550 - 418644U*


Intel Core 2 Duo processor T6400 (2 GHz, 800 MHz, 2 MB)
Windows Vista Home Premium 64 (free upgrade to Windows 7)
Intel Integrated Graphics X4500
4-GB PC3-8500 DDR3 SDRAM 1066MHz
15.6" HD Wide LED 1366x768
Touchpad
320-GB 5400-rpm hard drive
DVD Recordable (dual layer)
6-Cell Lithium-Ion battery
Intel Wireless Wi-Fi Link 5100
One-Year Warranty

If I were to purchase this notebook computer, I would increase the hard-drive speed to 7200 rpm and I would increase the warranty to three years. These options would add a couple of hundred dollars to the price. Also, because I use my computers as part of my business, not just for games, I would add some version of Microsoft Office 2007 to the configuration, adding another couple of hundred dollars to the price.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Following up on my previous post, here's an example of what you can get for $649. I like Macs a lot, but a comparable Mac would cost more than twice as much. When I configured this computer on the Lenovo site, I applied coupon code USP08MULTIMEDIA, which reduced the price by 17% from $779 to $649.
> 
> *Lenovo IdeaPad Y550 - 418644U*
> 
> ...


Lenovos are notorious for taking a beating and not breaking. At my old job (2005) we had a thinkpad from the mid-90's (back when IBM made them) and it was still kicking (and still rocking windows 95), and we were none too gentle with it.

Macs just seem so dainty and delicate.


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for replies. I am still indecisive though, hah. Every pc laptop I've had in the past has completely died within 1-2 years (I had a sony vaio and an hp), but I'll have to look into lenovo now. I'm still leaning towards a mac though -- I have a feeling I will just jump into the unknown and give a mac a try.


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

PC if you want a career. Mac if you want to work at starbucks.

Don't buy sony. Lenovo is the industry best. Make sure to get a Core 2 Penryn (P series) type (not Mereom M series or Santa Rose T series). Always get the "buisiness class" laptops, they last longer. Get the Lenovo W or T series.

If you wait awhile, they'll have Core 2 i7 and SSDs.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Macs are not very popular with gaming. They can do lots of things, but gaming is most often centered around PCs.

Also, if you're doing a statistics program, or engineering, you may be required to use particular software that may only be Windows compatible. That's not really a big problem since you can load Windows on a mac, but if you're not too confident in your computing skills, it will be an extra step/headache you may not want to deal with.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If I were still a student I'd seriously consider getting a netbook. They're pretty amazing for what they're meant for (a small, lightweight, cheap, and easy to carry/portable computer) and you can get a decent one with 9 hour battery life for around $300 if you look around. They're obviously not meant for gaming, but I'm sure you could probably run Diablo, The Sims etc on one. The obvious downside being that the screens/keyboards on the smaller ones are pretty tiny, but hey.

Just something to think about.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Kyaa said:


> Didn't Julius Caesar say that before reading a fake petition to the Senate, and then getting stabbed 23 times? My history is a little bad, so I could be wrong.


If Caesar had had a PC he could have read the petition online and stayed out of stabby distance. Oh well, he'll know for next time.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Get yourself a mac, very reliable and user-friendly. I had a HP 2 years ago and was a piece of crap. I don't have a new laptop but my sister has a Mac and it really is slick, slick enough for me buying one, but I have no use for one.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> If Caesar had had a PC he could have read the petition online and stayed out of stabby distance. Oh well, he'll know for next time.


I'm sure Brutus would have been ready to upload a virus on his computer


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I've definitely had more experience with PCs than Macs. The downside of PCs are that they are more targeted for viruses. However, their prices are much cheaper than Macs. 
I use a Dell, by the way, and their gear is quite impressive. Best of luck in whatever you decide to purchase.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

PC guy here, mac are expensive
but i can use both.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I have more experience with PCs. 
Macs are sleeker and easier to use, but depending on what you want to do with it, it may not be able to do what a PC at half the price and with the proper compatibility can do. PCs can do just about everything with the proper specs, Macs are...cool-looking and good for both simple and artistic things.

A great thing with many PC companies like Dell, HP, etc is that they allow you to customize specs to meet your requirements. PCs might be targets for viruses, but as long as you're not going on suspicious sites and downloading random files, it doesn't have to be a big deal.

The only time I plan on buying a Mac is when they come out with a decently priced netbook - which should be announced soon...


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> If Caesar had had a PC he could have read the petition online and stayed out of stabby distance. Oh well, he'll know for next time.


They must have had sh*tty dial-up internet back then. Downloading a 10mb pdf. file back then must have been more painful than 23 stabbings. I'm pretty sure he took the easy way out.

I have no witty Mac comebacks, sorry.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

funny, I was thinking of getting a mac also. I really like the design of them more than anything and I just feel sick looking at these three excuses of laptops I have here, would rather have something different for a change.



> PC if you want a career. Mac if you want to work at starbucks.


but if your not doing a IT career then it doesn't really matter does it, I use to love computers but I eventually figured out it was mostly a short term interest and I don't want to spend my life working with them.

My desktop will always run windows and it is my main system so I am not that worried about compatibility issues, worse comes to worse I can always dual boot windows on the mac.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Three years ago I got a Mac after using PCs all my life. Personally I had no difficulty switching to OSX. It's a bit different from Windows, but IMHO it's a more streamlined and intuitive interface. Windows 7 looks like it may close the gap though.

As for price, it's true that Macs are a bit more expensive. The price difference isn't as big as it seems though. I know I'm going to sound like a fanboy _par excellence_ here, but with Macs you pay for more than "just" the specs. Well thought-out design, build quality, attention to detail, and indeed the ability to use OSX, it's all part of it...I'm not saying you can't get PCs that are on the same level in these aspects. I'm just saying the cheapest PC you can find with similar specs isn't necessarily a fair comparison. Timing is also key, see below.

It's true that PC is really the only option for gamers who are looking for maximum gaming performance. Since you're getting a laptop, I've a feeling that frame rate isn't your top priority anyway, so a Mac might be perfectly adequate for this purpose. Most of the popular titles get published for Mac these days, so that shouldn't be an issue. A word of warning though: the integrated 9400M graphics chip on the 13" and the cheapest 15" Pro is virtually useless for gaming.

If you end up buying a Mac, you need to time it well. Mac hardware doesn't get updated very often (twice a year at best) and Apple doesn't cut prices on aging hardware, so it's best to buy right after an update if you want the best value. MacRumors has a buyer's guide just for this purpose: http://buyersguide.macrumors.com


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

I personally prefer PC, but that's because it works best for the things need it for
I kind of consider Macs to be more for fun than work...but maybe that's just me...


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I think sums it up:


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Macs are too expensive for me. At the end of the day, they both do the same thing.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

People with very simple computer needs (ie: "I browse the internet and shoot digital photos and video") will be fine with a Mac. Anyone who wants to use their computer for more than that is quickly going to find it very inconvenient.

You're essentially paying a lot more for something that actively limits what you can potentially do with it. From a value standpoint investments don't get much worse than macs.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

P.C. with Linux and Open Office... mine rocks. I still have Ubuntu Linux - Intrepid Ibex... but am waiting for the November release of Karmic Koala.

I never thought I would be so happy with Linux - I resisted it for years but now that I see it can do EVERYTHING I need it to do... I will never go back to Microsoft.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I am more than happy with my MacBook! I bought a Dell laptop in 2006. I thought of getting a Mac back then, but thought, "Why spend the money?" Then, the piece of **** crapped out less than two years later. Hard drive was completely gone. That's when I said, "**** it. I'm getting a Mac." And that's what I did. I got the student discount plus a free iPod, which I then resold. So I ended up getting it for about $700.

I even convinced my family to get one. They're all completely clueless with computers, but managed to adapt to a Mac.

My boyfriend's mom has his old MacBook. It's over six years old and still works perfectly fine. I'd like to see a ****ty Dell do that.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

You could try buying from a site/gaming pc site that stocks brands like MSI and Asus. They're the original manufacturers of the parts that go into notebooks like Dell's. The only complaint I might have with these is that often the outer casing isn't quite as stiff or high-quality as some other brands, but you often get more bang for the buck. Notebooks age very quickly, so you might as well invest in a good machine that doesn't completely drain your budget. With proper care these can go a long way.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I am more than happy with my MacBook! I bought a Dell laptop in 2006. I thought of getting a Mac back then, but thought, "Why spend the money?" Then, the piece of **** crapped out less than two years later. Hard drive was completely gone. That's when I said, "**** it. I'm getting a Mac." And that's what I did. I got the student discount plus a free iPod, which I then resold. So I ended up getting it for about $700.
> 
> I even convinced my family to get one. They're all completely clueless with computers, but managed to adapt to a Mac.
> 
> My boyfriend's mom has his old MacBook. It's over six years old and still works perfectly fine. I'd like to see a ****ty Dell do that.


My friend has a six year old Dell that works great. I have no idea why someone would want anything that old though :no


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

nightrain said:


> My friend has a six year old Dell that works great. I have no idea why someone would want anything that old though :no


Shocking! And, as for my bf's mom, she just uses it to check email and browse the internet. No need to spend money on a new one just to do that.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Nowadays it's easy to have both in one computer. You can buy a Mac and dual boot to Windows, or run VMware (or a free proggie --VirtualBox) which will emulate Windows. You would need to procure an install disk of Windows though. A little birdy told me you could do it vice versa, that is buy a PC and then install Mac OS on it. :b






http://www.virtualbox.org/


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

Macbooks:
1) When you remove the battery, the processor underclocks itself (half the speed). 
2) Most drivers won't work in Windows (especially the trackpad)
3) You have only limited upgradability (the 2.4 umbp supports 8gigs but apple purposely only enables 6gigs).
4) All "business class" pc laptops have better quality than macbooks.


----------

